# moving to Panama City, Fl



## alana181 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi there

We are moving to Panama City in Florida in Dec for at least 3 years with our 2 kids m,my husband has a job(visas all sorted).
Just wanted to know if anyone knows where I can search for art time evening jobs for me and also info on schooling for my 3 year old, thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You will compete with locals, military wifes and college students for P/T jobs. What professional background do you have?


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi

We moved to Panama City last month, also here for husbands work, is you need any info and I can be of help please let me know


----------



## duttygal (Nov 29, 2008)

I grew up back and forth from PCB to Orlando. My grandma (whos a French National) had no problem working retail , part time. Keep in mind wages will be low. PC and PCB are hot vacation spots for people from all over the south. Also with a aging population workinh part time as a home health aid or Certified Nursing Assistant is a viable option, as many people retire to that area.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What kind of visa will you have? If your husband is being transferred on an L1 visa, you will have the legal right to work. If he is on an H1B visa, you won't.


----------



## dvedsctt (Dec 10, 2008)

What's your background? I think PCB is a nice town (I've only visited), and you should be able to find work (depending on how picky you are with what it is)

Scott


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

I lived in PCB as a child - it was a dump then, and it's a dump now.

PCB is a college spring break party town for about 6 weeks, and the rest of the time it's an old folks retirement village. If you live there, you'll be appalled at the poor educational system and the ridiculously low wages paid on part-time jobs, assuming you can find one since every college kid and old timer with no pension has them tied up.

Avoid this place like the plague.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

You might want to check the local community college.


----------

